# Treats!!



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi.. Im trying to make sure I have everything that I need for my pup!! I have all the basic necessites (plus a whole bunch that arent:w00t 
Do I need treats now or is he to young (12 wks) if so what kind is good for him?? 
Also what do you think of Merrick Grain free dog food? 

Thank you so much in advance!!
Summer:heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Treats are the way to go to housebreak your puppy. You don't need a whole treat, just tiny pieces.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We use Cheerios as a treat.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like blue berries (Tucker and I like to share) some dogs like carrots, mine just chew them to bits. For pre pmade treats I prefer The Honest Kitchen brand. I like fruitables too. Fromm treats go over well in our house. I like to home cook for them and make home made treats but it's difficult because Rocky is on a limited diet and Tucker is so tiny-they kind of go bad before they are gone. 

So lately I've been buying more of The Honest Kitchen treats.

Merrick is ok but I'd prefer Wellness if you have access to it. I like Wellness, Fromm (best company ever), and Canine Caviar. The Honest Kitchen is my ultimate favorite but it is dehydrated food.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

We also used a half a Cherrios or just a tiny piece of a cookie... it is more about the praise than the amount 

Merrick was not a big hit here. We like Wellness, Earthborn and Nature's Variety Instinct (all are Grain-free)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you're trying to go grain free, look for grain free treats as well, such as cocotherapy. Cheerios are great but are loaded with grains.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

In small amounts, carrots and peas and green beans are great. A tiny bit of banana or apple is good. Start slowly because like humans dogs can have allergies and you will want to identify any allergens. We also like fruitables as treats.


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your advice!!! I ordered some treats from chewy.com. I ordered 4 different types since i wont knw what he likes yet!

I asked about Merrick dog dood because thats what his breeder recommends and feeds him, i saw on dogfoodadvisor.com that it is rated 5 star. I will keep him on that for now since that is what he eats and change later if i need to and i'll probably go with Fromm!!

I only have 4 days left until I bring him home:chili:... I have to admit i'm a little nervous the closer it gets :wub: this will be my 1st pup and I know lil "BEEMER" is going to be so spoiled :w00t: 

Ttys, Summer


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'v always broken lucy's treats up into little pieces and still do at 18 weeks. I also used carrots, scrambled egg, chicken and peas. 

Best of luck with your new pup enjoy every minute!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh this is going to be so exciting and fun to watch you with your pup. Please share share share your adventure. I will have to live vicariously through you for several more weeks .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

ImAhDiva said:


> Hi.. Im trying to make sure I have everything that I need for my pup!! I have all the basic necessites (plus a whole bunch that arent:w00t
> Do I need treats now or is he to young (12 wks) if so what kind is good for him??
> Also what do you think of Merrick Grain free dog food?
> 
> ...


Merrick is a good food (all ingredients are from the USA) but the kibbles might be too big if your pup is small. We use "Little Stars" by Wet Noses as treats. They are grain free, organic and very small.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> Merrick is a good food (all ingredients are from the USA) but the kibbles might be too big if your pup is small. We use "Little Stars" by Wet Noses as treats. They are grain free, organic and very small.


 I love the "Little Stars." I got some at PetCo. But I discovered that if you order from the website, they are really cheap and they had more choices than my PetCo had. And they have trial sizes for $1.50.

Dog Treats | Wet Noses


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a "Beemer" too only we spell it Bimmer but pronounce it the way you have it spelled! We have Little Stars as well! I order from Amazon because our local pet store does not carry it. I also got CoCo Therapy veg's today which the fluffs seemed to really like.


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

glo77 said:


> Oh this is going to be so exciting and fun to watch you with your pup. Please share share share your adventure. I will have to live vicariously through you for several more weeks .


Yes im so excited and have been waiting for 3 months now, but the good part about the wait is it allowed me to get everything i needed for him and also so stuff i just wanted :innocent:


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

sassy's mommy said:


> Merrick is a good food (all ingredients are from the USA) but the kibbles might be too big if your pup is small. We use "Little Stars" by Wet Noses as treats. They are grain free, organic and very small.


Thank you!! Im going to try them as well, since I dont know what he likes yet!! 




Chardy said:


> I have a "Beemer" too only we spell it Bimmer but pronounce it the way you have it spelled! We have Little Stars as well! I order from Amazon because our local pet store does not carry it. I also got CoCo Therapy veg's today which the fluffs seemed to really like.


AWWWW :chili:, i so love the name!! In fact thts one of the reasons i chose a boy!!! i'm goin to order the little stars from amazon and see how he likes them!! Thank you so much!!!


----------

